# I was bummed that I didn't win the C cab;so I'll have to build my own!



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I waas bummed out that I didn't win the c Cab so I decided to build my own.i decided to use an AW 4 gear chassis as the motive power.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty cool rendition. you gonna paint it?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Soooo....is there gonna be HORSES pulling this late 1800's version


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Patience dudes!I have to work out the powerplant ,fenders,windshield and other design elements!I'll get there!I will then select a paint color/colors and may imcorporate pin stripes.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I went with a flathead with veloc







ity stacks,


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah man thats great. Gotta love the interior, the running boards, that dash cool beans. Coming along great.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah it is coming along!Next up is some bodywork primer then paint!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I decided to go with a black and yellow scheme.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice scatch built on 4 gear & really like the different radiator shape! :thumbsup: Started viewing in Custom forum & glad to find finish. ..RL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well that stands out. nice job.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Love this car. :thumbsup:

Makes me want to finish mine.....someday. LOL!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw your pin-striping and will have to give it a go. But they are so hard to do in such a small size.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

man, ya gotta get paint pens to do pinstriping.
you can get some colors at craft stores, but a good hobby store will have lots of colors.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

alpink said:


> man, ya gotta get paint pens to do pinstriping.
> you can get some colors at craft stores, but a good hobby store will have lots of colors.


 Al where can I buy a steady hand?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well,after I primered it ,I painted the shell black.Then I cut some thin stripes from masking tape(my fave blue 3M brand,natch)and striped it.I then painted it yellow.Let it dry for a day and then carefully peeled up the tape.Touch up was required and it is far from perfect but I am happy with the result, especially on the fenders.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

usually practice will allow one.



Rob

Mine is getting better.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good idea with the mask
and, one can make any width mask stripe by using two blades and shims between them.
a straight edge should be used.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

:dude::beatdeadhorse:test post 505


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I decided it needed a flash of colo








r so I found these Japanses tail decals in my stash.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Where can I buy the plastic -- styrene?? -- to make scratch-built stuff? Something you pick up at Michael's, or on Amazon ...??


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Any Hobby shop or most craft stores have Evergreen sheet plastic.


----------

